# Anyone hitting the ABKC PA and Jersey Bully Shows?



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Exquisite Bully Affair
Saturday, February 19, 2011
Carlisle Expo Center
100 k St
Carlisle, Pa 17013

and

March Bully Madness
Saturday, March 12, 2011

735 Rt 40
Woodstown, NJ 08098

Im thinking about going with Bella and Kera  and just wondering whos goin


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There are so many shows on the 19th! BTK's show is here in GA on the 19th, but I had already told the kennel I do contracts for etc I would be at whatever show they decided on doing on the 19th and they are going to the PA show... So.... I will more than likely be there. I am torn lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I may try to go watch one... I've never been to one of these events


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

WORD  hopefully im gonna show Kera and Bella at the Jeresy show and just go watch the penny show


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> There are so many shows on the 19th! BTK's show is here in GA on the 19th, but I had already told the kennel I do contracts for etc I would be at whatever show they decided on doing on the 19th and they are going to the PA show... So.... I will more than likely be there. I am torn lol


BTK's gonna fire you lol , Atleast you gettin to one of them


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> BTK's gonna fire you lol , Atleast you gettin to one of them


I know, I know! Make me feel even worse why don't you. Geeeez...... lol


----------

